# whats the best thing i should do?



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have a pair of tiels that have 2 chicks that are about 5-6weeks old however the parents keep plucking them it seems to get worse as the days go on though it doesnt look that bad. what should i do? i work from 9 till 4.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the chicks are still in the nestbox most of the time the parents are plucking them to get them to move out. Some parents will allow a chick or two from a previous clutch to stay in the nestbox if they are nesting again.

If you pull to handfeed you can work the feeding schedule around your work hours. Fed at 8AM, when you get home and approx 9PM. Since they are older their crops have shrunk...thus if you handfeed initially start with about 5cc. House them with bowls and spray millet between feedings.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

what if the chicks dont except the food?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

At 5-6 weeks in may be hard to introduce the syringe, a spoon that has been bent (2 sides folded in to mimic the lower mandible) will also work. They should be trying to explore real food at this age so keep an eye to see if they are trying.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

well they did come out the nest box a couple times but only landed on the floor. well ive removed them and they are in the cage with a towl for comfort and a bowl of seed. i did manage to feed them abit and i will feed them more in the morning. the eldest started to nibble the food the youngest was a lil easier but both prefured the spoon though it wasnt bent.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If they are out of the box the parents may not pluck them anymore. Sometimes it becomes a habit so keep watch.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

not they only end up on the cold floor and its really windy outdoors at the moment


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Check out the website listed on the illus. below. They have a bend spoon attachment for a syringe.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

the website didnt show up


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm...it didn't come up for me either. I did do a Google search for EZY Feeder and it did come up. Yikes!...the price went w-a-y up.

If you have a syringe you can feed with it. The quickest place to find a syringe until you find a local or online source is to go to the pharmacy and in the children infants section you should find some syringes.

Below is some syringe illus. with info.
---------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah i do indeed have one but theres been a problem with all the syringes ive ever used the food never pushes out


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

what would be the best method of false feeding cause the only accept very little then the completely refuse the food


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the food does not go thru the tip of the syringe you may possibly be mixing it too thick (???)


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

dont do it really thick. what method should a use for force feeding as they need to be fed soon and im hoping the will get more in there crop this time

anyone...............


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yikes...I tube feed...which I know exactly how much goes into the crop. BUT it is not something for a beginner to try. 

Can you contact a local breeder or even a petshop that handfeeds babies so that they can show you how to feed with a syringe?

If you have a vet you can ask them how to syringe and tube/ctop feed. If you have a vet or a local breeder print out the illus. below. Most times you need a prescription in some areas to buy catheters. If not they can be found at a medical supply. BUT first before attempting to crop feed phone and talk with breeders to see if they can mentor and show you how.

Good luck 

Susanne

-------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

ive hand reared with a syringe before. just hope they can live on the little feeds they get 3 times a day


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...I am handfeeding some month old babies which are harder to get to feed than when they are younger. I am working on some illustrarions (will post shortly) to show you how to hold them to be able to sucessfully feed them with a syringe....

More later....

Susanne


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

At this age you might have better luck spoon feeding. A spoon bent to the shape of the parents lower mandible is a very natural way for them to feed. Also the temperature of the food is very important. I find mine prefer it at about 110 degrees.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok...these are quick pix's ...but they should give you an idea on how to hold the babies head to hand feed them.

The first is the hand position on how to hold them NOTE: I am Left-handed so if you are Right-handed you would do the oppsosite as shown. Your goal with this hand position is to firmly hold the chick so that it is not squirming as you feed it. It is important that when feeding you do not let the chick crouch down...thus the fingers to the back of the neck and on the back help to hold the neck upwards. When a chick wiggles and crouches down if there is alot of food in the crop this can make the food come back up the neck which can cause aspiration.

OK...the 2nd. pix show a chick in the handposition. Note that my index finger helped to hold the mouth open. Whether you are left or right handed it is best to feed from the chicks left side of the mouth. Place the syringe tip at the edge of and just inside the opening of the beak. Gently and slowly release some formula thru the syringe. Watch carefully that it is swallowing the food. The tongue is moving as it swallows. Stop releasing food when it appears the chick is not swallowing. *Initially feed approx 5-6cc *and increase amount with each feeding. Plan a schedule of feeding 3 times a day. NEVER feed over 10cc of formula at a time. Also...if unsure how much to feed, if you have a postal scales that weighs in grams feed the chick 10% of body weight. For example if the chick is 85 grams you would feed 8.5cc 

Hope this helps... 
-------------------------------------








------------------------------------------


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I just thought of something else. The pix below has info.
-----------------------------------------


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

do you know of anywhere that i can get some hand feeding formular for £10?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Check your phone directory and start calling petshops, etc to find who has it. You can also find places that sell it online. 

In the US the most common formulas are Kaytee 'Exact' or Embrace made by Zupreem. Do a Google seach for: handfeeding formulas for baby birds

Good Luck,

Susanne


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

dont worrry sorted it the food i use wasnt powdery enough so i had to blend it..

but theres been progress as the first feed with the better mixture for the youngest he was eager to feed this time round  which is great and his crop filled fast lol i feel so happy about that. and as for the older one his crop had quite abit of seed in it but still force fed him a little bit of formula then spent a little time with them so they can get more use to me. ive also added a seed bowl with the formula and normal seed mixed in with it which is what i did to wean my other tiels and budgies


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok guess you dont want an update


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Yes, would love to know how they are doing....


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

well they came out tamer than expected they were weaned after a couple weeks. though had to make them eat at times kept one. except he wants to be out all the time. would love to show a pic but cant atm


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

That is excellent news !
Would love to see a pic when you can

(I have not figured out how to post them yet)


----------

